

From the FT: Cheap China goods era over - olegious
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/15f4b344-5616-11e0-8de9-00144feab49a.html#axzz1HXIqTuqm

======
SlipperySlope
The era of Cheap China Goods may be over but the era of Cheap Goods is _not_
over.

Industries requiring lowest wages will migrate to other countries as the
article states: Viet Nam, Indonesia, Bangladesh.

Eventually Africa will be the manufacturing powerhouse for lowest-wages goods.

------
olegious
If true that would mean the era of low inflation/low interest rates is coming
to an end as well.

